# Psoriasis help !!



## hashimimrinal (Apr 11, 2015)

Dear All,

I am sorry, if this has already been posted by someone earlier.

I have been suffering from psoriasis since last 6 years or so. its been 3 months i am here in Dubai, Earlier it was okay but suddenly its flaring up with a moderate speed  

Does anyone know any medical center to go and get a treatment and whats working for whom here? as i have read that climate has a lot to do with psoriasis.

sorry if none of this is making any sense. I just don't know what to do.. its messy flaky to me these days  

thanks for all the help !!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Climate does affect the condition. Usually sunshine helps to clear it up but very dry air can make it worse. So if you have aircon in your home or place of work you need a humidifier. 
Also fish oils can help help both taking them orally, such as cod liver oil capsules and also in some cases it helps to put fish oil directly onto the dry flaky patches.

Take some time to google natural remedies because there is a lot that you can do to help yourself.


----------



## Rubydo (Jan 26, 2014)

hashimimrinal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am sorry, if this has already been posted by someone earlier.
> 
> ...


Hi there

I had a flare up of something I'd never had before and I went to see the dermatologist and she said it was psoriasis and prescribed me dermovate cream which is amazing, cleared mine up in next to no time at all, I only had patches on my feet, if you have a large area/s I would suggest mixing it with a neutral moisturiser too.

Hope this helps and good luck. I went to the dermatologist at Harley Street medical centre in Abu Dhabi

Laura


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Careful with Dermovate - its a corticosteroid and will thin your skin over long term use. And it won;t ever thicken up.


----------



## Enochasaurus (Apr 17, 2015)

i have psoriasis on my fingers and i recommend Betamethasone Valerate, trademarked name is Betnovate Cream. comes in a plain pink and white box/tube at the pharmacy for less than 20AED if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## kevinbryanvictor (Apr 3, 2017)

As others had mentioned, overall smell of dermalmd psoriasis serum is a little off putting. I am not through the bottle yet, but I see a slight improvement. so I tried this because others used it for psoriasis.


----------

